# Battery Recomendations?



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

What are your guy's battery recomendations. I have been planning to put in a Optima Red Top, I am going to need to buy a battery tomorrow because I am going to head up North to swap out my new locks and ignition. I have a red top in my daily driver but are there any that might be a lot better? :cheers


----------



## parag (Oct 17, 2008)

in old cars a battery is a battery. an optima is better but it costs more than just a basic battery. unless you drive your gto more than once a month, most likely every battery will be dead. but that is just me, ill be lucky to take my cars out more than once a year.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

In my 66 I installed a Delco SR59 Classic Car Script Sealed Maintenance Free Battery. Below is a picture and if you click on the picture it will take you to the guys i purchased it from;

​


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for that 05 GTO, btw, i am envious of your collection.. I looked at that battery, very expensive but cool at the same time. One of the main reason i have been considering the optima is because I wont be driving it very frequently. Maybe only 1 or twice a month until I really take it all apart and start my version of a full restoration. She wont ever be an original car. (Thats just my preference.) Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

ive got the blue top 6 pack in my car to match the engine color


----------

